# What's up with my Baytril?



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello. I was going to give my diamond doves, Kuon and Sai, a dose of Baytril preventative, because I suspected something strange happening with Kuon. 

I was told that Baytril doesn't need to be refrigerated in it's liquid form, and I've researched that, and found out that that much is true. As I opened the bottle, however, I noticed this strange gunk floating around, as if the Baytril had molded. 

I have not mixed it with anything, and I always make sure that it doesn't have any foreign things such as seeds or feathers in it before closing it.

I tried typing this up, but I can't find anything.

So my question is:

Does liquid Baytril mold after a while? And how long does it take before it expires?

I kept it in a cabinet, which was dark and cool. I just don't trust giving my birds the Baytril dose from that bottle after seeing that.

When I got it from the vet, she never gave me an expiration date, but just told me that it didn't need to be refridgerated, and to give it to my doves 2 times, once every 12 hours, until it was gone.

What's the deal here?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

It was probably contaminated with a mold at some point. 

Maybe you should have kept it at a lower temperature, even if they say you don't need to. But I'm not sure if even refrigerating would have helped with the mold, I rememeber I once had a jar of tomato paste kept in the refrigerator for a longer time and it still molded.

Antibiotics won't stop, some will even favor fungal growth, that's why as a precaution, some people always administer an antifungal (like Nystatin) to pigeons, during a course of antibiotics.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Was it supplied as a whole bottle or did the vet just give you enough for a course for the doves? The original bottle should have an expiry date. If it is kept in its original container it should be fine, but if it's dispensed into a smaller bottle by a vet then it needs using up within, usually, a couple of weeks. Also, if a non sterile syringe is not used each dose, then that can gradually contaminate the Baytril.

BTW, it is not a good idea to give Baytril or any other antibacterial as a 'preventative'. Give it for a week, and the following week a bird can still get infected. It only treats against already-existing problems.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Antibiotics should not be used as a preventative. you only create resistant bacteria.

best to only use the most effective antibiotic for a specific illness and only then. and for the duration precribed.


If you have been doing this then your birds may do well to be given probiotics.(good bacteria) as the antibiotic kills both good and bad bacteria.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I would throw that away and only treat if they are sick, antibiotics should never be given as a preventitive. If you want a preventitive then get Ecol-tonic from Siegel's it boost immunity. sieglepigeons.com


----------

